# إلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور المصري هو مطلب قبطي مسيحي إسلامي



## اثناسيوس الرسول (13 فبراير 2011)

إلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور المصري هو مطلب قبطي مسيحي إسلامي






ربما يخال للبعض أن الأقباط وحدهم يريدون إلغاء المادة الثانية في الدستور المصري والتي تنص على: أن الدين الرسمي للدولة هو الدين الإسلامي وأن مصدر التشريع هو الشريعة الإسلامية ولكن لو تطلعنا للموضوع من وجهه مصرية نجد أن المادة الثانية ليس لها أدنى تأثير ولا فائدة ليس للأقباط فقط بل لكل مصري متمسك بوطنيته المسلمين المعتدلين أولا ثم الأقباط
تطبيق المادة الثانية هو أساس السلبيات الموجودة في مصر وأساس غياب الرقيب على الحكام المصريين مما يضعنا في دائرة دكتاتورية لا تخضع لتنوع القرار بل تخضع للقرار الفردي والمتمثل في رئيس الدولة فقط
نتائج المادة الثانية من الدستور المصري:
+ عدم وجود قانون للبلاد يحكم لمصلحة الشعب الفعلية ويحكم لحقوق الإنسان والمواطنة وليس لمصلحة التيارات الدينية
+عدم وجود قانون يحمي الأقليات الدينية والتي أصبحت أقليات بعد حرب الإنجاب وتعدد الزوجات الذي دخل فيه المسلمين
+ ضعف الإنتاج لانشغال الشعب بالفتن الطائفية والحلال والحرام والنزوات العاطفية وتعدد الزوجات وصراع الإنجاب وغياب القانون الذي يحكم العمل بالعدل
+ تعدد الزوجات وزيادة الإنجاب تسبب في زيادة مطردة لعدد السكان حتى أصبح يلتهم كل شيء مما تسبب في ضعف الاقتصاد المصري
+ تأثر المورد الرئيسي لمصر وهو السياحة بعد أن كانت مصر من أعظم الدول للتسويق السياحي, من جراء فتاوى التكفير والتيارات الدينية المتطرفة والمسماة أخيرا بالإرهاب
+ اختفاء الوطنية المصرية والانتماء المصري مقابل الانتماء العربي الإسلامي حتى أننا أطلقنا لفظ قبطي على المسيحي فقط وذلك لعدم انتماء المسلم لقبطيته ( مصريته)
+ وجود خانة الديانة في الأوراق الشخصية للمواطن المصري حتى يعامل من هذا المنطلق فنجد أول خانة ينظر إليها عند تقديم أية أوراق هي هذه الخانة الدخيلة
+ دكتاتورية الحكام المصريين لغياب القانون وغياب سلطة الشعب
+ ضعف قرارات مجلسي الشعب والشورة لغياب الكفاءات من النواب
+ وما ينطبق على مجلس الشعب ينطبق على المجالس المحلية
+ ضعف الثقافة والتعليم لسكب اهتماماتهم على الجانب الإسلامي فقط
+ وهناك أشياء متعددة أخرى
ولكن لو غابت هذه المادة من الدستور :
+ سيظهر من الشعب من يحاسب السلطة عن إنجازاتها
+ سيحاسب الحزب الحاكم عن مدى تطبيق دعايته الانتخابية ولائحته الداخلية
+ غياب الأحزاب ذات المرجعية الدينية
+ تشريع قانون يحكم لصالح الشعب والمواطنة وحقوق الإنسان
+ تلاشي لفظ أقليات ولفظ مسيحي ومسلم لأن الكل أمام مصر مواطنون مطالبون بالعمل والإنتاج ولهم نفس الحقوق
+ تحجيم دور المشايخ وقصوره على الوعظ والإرشاد وتقريب المخلوق للخالق
+ اعتكاف كل المواطنين على العمل والإنتاج وغياب الهوس الديني مما يرفع من شأن البلاد والخروج من دائرة الدول النامية
+ وجود روح التنافس الشريف في العمل لأن التقييم في الناهية مرجعه للكفاءة
+ استرجاع مكانة مصر الرائدة بين الدول العظمى ليعود بالنفع على كافة المواطنين
+ صفاء العبادة والصلاة لتصبح أكثر روحانية وأكثر عمقا وأكثر تقربا لله سواء الإسلامية أو المسيحية
إذاَ تطبيق المادة الثانية فيه سلبيات تودي بالمسلمين والمسيحيين من مواطني مصر وليس بالأخير فقط
كما أن رفعة البلاد ونموها الاقتصادي والناتج عن حذف المادة الثانية لهو عائد أيضا على المسلمين والمسيحيين من الأقباط
من هذا تتضح لنا أن مطلب إلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور المصري هو مطلب قبطي مسيحي إسلامي
لذلك تم أنشأ جروب على الموقع الاجتماعي الشهير Face book بعنوان إلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور المصري هو مطلب قبطي مسيحي إسلامي
للدخول على هذا الجروب أضغط هنا​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 فبراير 2011)

*اتمني انشاء حزب سياسي علماني  يعلن كل دا للدولة

ما رائك انا بفكر في ذلك

*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

كتير من المثقفين والمحترمين من المسلمين

بيأيدوا الغاء المادة دى من الدستور

شكرا اثناسيوس الرسولى


----------



## esambraveheart (13 فبراير 2011)

*من اهم سلبيات الماده الثانيه من الدستور :
اولا :
الغاء الديمقراطيه تماما و الغاء المساواة و الغاء العدالة الاجتماعيه و مصادرة كل حق انساني لغير المسلمين و ذلك لان الشريعة الاسلاميه تحض علي التمييز الديني بين المصريين و تصنفهم الي " ولاة "..و " ممنوعين من الولايه" بسبب الدين و هذا كقيل بحرمان الغير مسلمين من العديد من الوظائف الهامة برغم كفائتهم..و تحرم المراة تماما من مساواتها بالرجل في كل المجالات تقريبا و تجعلها عضوا سلبيا في مجتمع يحتاج لايدي كل ابنائه بغض النظر عن الجنس او الدين...
ثانيا :
تقييد الحريات و قمعها و عدم احترام سيادة القانون و لا حتي ابسط مبادئ العدل الانساني لان الشريعة ستكون بموجب هذه الماده " فوق القانون..فوق العدل ...و فوق كل حق انساني لغير المسلم "...فالقاتل المسلم بموجب تلك الماده لا ينال جزائه كقاتل لو انه قتل غير المسلمين...و هذا ليس من العدل الانساني في شئ بل هو الظلم بعينه.
ثالثا :
اجبار غير المسلمين علي مخالفة شرائعهم و الخروج عنها ..لانها وحدها- الشريعة الاسلامية - ستصير بموجب تلك المادة مصدر الاحتكام الاول و الاخير الذي يحتكم اليه المسلم و غير المسلم..و خاصة فيما يتعلق بامور الزواج و الطلاق و الميراث ..الي جانب حرمان غير المسلمين من حقهم المشروع في حرية ممارسة العباده
و كل هذه تخالف مبادئ الثورة الوليدة تماما بل و تلغيها و تجعل من الثورة اكذوبة و خدعة و مظهر خادع بلا جوهر ديمقراطي حقيقي
و تسلم الشعب و البلاد من يد دكتاتور انساني.. الي يد دكتاتور تشريعي و طاغية ديني اسمه الشريعة الاسلاميه​*


----------



## bilseka (13 فبراير 2011)

تبقى بركة كبيرة قوي لو ربنا ساعدنا وقدرنا نغير المادة التانية من الدستور مع التغيرات اللى هتحصل
يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> تبقى بركة كبيرة قوي لو ربنا ساعدنا وقدرنا نغير المادة التانية من الدستور مع التغيرات اللى هتحصل
> يا رب



*علينا أن نفعل ما ينبغى أن نفعله, الرب يسوع طلب من الجموع رفع الحجر عندما أقام لعازر من الموت, فدورنا هو رفع الحجر, وعلى الرب أن يقيم الميت

كفانا سلبية ....*


----------



## noraa (13 فبراير 2011)

تفتكر هيوافقوا ويا سلام
 لو وافقوا يشيلوا خانة الديانة من البطاقة
 وكمن
الله لو كل واحد يحاول يغير دينة بيق براحتة وميستهلش الموضوع انة يسافر برة ويكون مطارد تب قالدنيا حلوة


----------



## man4truth (13 فبراير 2011)

*معك فى كلمه قلتها
كفاكم سلبيه يا اقباط
معا فى عمل نهضه قبطيه
نرفع الوعى القومى لدى القباط
الحقوق لا تمنح ولكن تغتصب
اصحوا يا اقباط
أصحوا يا أصحاب البلد​*


----------



## عمادفايز (13 فبراير 2011)

*كلمة لمؤيدى تطبيق الشريعة
اذا كانت حجتكم هى ان الشريعة هى الطريق الوحيد لاصلاح البلاد وازالة الفساد كما تدعون وكما تقنعون مؤيدينكم من البسطاء من الشعب. فاقول لكم انظروا الى العالم الغربى وامريكا ومدى التطور والتقدم التكنولوجى الذى وصلوا الية الان ومدى الحرية التى هى اصل الابداع . او انظروا الى دول اسيا مثل اليابان وكيفية خروجها من الحرب العالمية تكاد تكون منتهية ومع ذلك فان اقتصادها يتم عمل الف حساب لة من قبل الحكومة الامريكية نفسها او ننظر الى كوريا الجنوبية وكيف انها من الدول العملاقة فى صناعة السيارات مثلا بل انها نافست السوق الاوروبية فى دول الشرق او بالنظر الى مثيلتها الشمالية وكيف انها متطورة فى التكنولوجيا النووية الى درجة انها تهدد امريكا نفسها وغيرهم الكثير من بلاد العالم التى نهضت ولحقت بركب الحضارة وكل هذا بدون ان تعرف عن الشريعة الاسلامية اى شىء وذلك لانها دول مدنية قد نحت الدين جانبا ونظرت الى مصلحة بلادها اولا​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرآ للموضوع ولازم نعترف امام انفسنا ان نظرة المسيحي للحياة فالدولة تختلف جدآ عن نظرة المسلم في الحياة للدولة هناك فرق كبير لان المسيحي لا يريد دخول الدين في المجال والحياة السياسية والقانون وانا من وجهه نظري تغيير المادة الثانية لا يشكل للمسيح اي اهمية بما هو اصدار قوانين تحقق العادلة والمساوة للمسيحيين مثل قانون تنظيم دور العبادة قانون قانون الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين اهم بكثير من المادة الثانية في الدستور لان الشريعية لا تطبق بحزفيرها في مصر مثل قطع يد السارق وخلافه فالاهم وضع قوانين مساوة للمواطنة ولو تم تغيير تلك المادة الثانية من الدستور فأنه تشعر المسلم انه فقد دينه هههههه المهم ربنا يسهل ويفتح عقولهم

نظرة الحرية عند المسلم المتدين المتشدد


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (13 فبراير 2011)

لكن الحرية بقي تبقي فالشتيمة والغلط عادي يعني متعرفش هما عايزين اية حرية ولا واحد يرفع يفطة مكتوب عليها freedom go to hell الحرية تذهب للجحيم بجد مش فاهم هما عايزين حرية وله لا


----------



## DODY2010 (17 فبراير 2011)

لا للوهابية لا للسلفية لا لجماعة طظ في مصر نريد مصر حرة من الانتهازيين وتجار الدين


----------



## monta (17 فبراير 2011)

*الكلام عن المادة الثانية من الدستور ليس خط احمر ... انه النهاية المؤلمة لمن يتجرأ ويمسها ... اوقفوا الكلام عنها ولا دبابير وزنت على خراب عشها
على فكرة ستوقفوني:fun_lol::fun_lol:
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2011)

الغاء المادة او تعديلها والتعديل ينص الشريعة الاسلامية والمسيحية هما المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع


----------



## esambraveheart (17 فبراير 2011)

monta قال:


> *الكلام عن المادة الثانية من الدستور ليس خط احمر ... انه النهاية المؤلمة لمن يتجرأ ويمسها ... اوقفوا الكلام عنها ولا دبابير وزنت على خراب عشها
> على فكرة ستوقفوني:fun_lol::fun_lol:
> *



*ما بقيناش نخاف من تهديداتكم القذره يا شوية مجرمين بلطجيه و قصاد كل قطرة دم من مسيحي حاتسيل بحور دم من المسلمين
بعينكم ان مصر القبطيه تتنجس و  تبقي اسلاميه
و ياللا بقي حرب اهليه و زى ماتيجي تيجي..هو فيه بعد الخراب ده خراب
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (17 فبراير 2011)

*لا يسلم المسيحي من الاذي ..حتي تراق في مصر الدم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2011)

*احتجت 20 منظمة حقوقية على تشكيل مجموعة تعديل الدستور لكونها لا تمثل كافة طوائف الشعب ولكونها مجموعة لها أيدولوجية مرفوضة لكونها ضد مبادئ حقوق الإنسان
رجاء عدم الأللتفات لمشاركات الجهلاء الذى يرددون ما لا يفهمون لكونهم نتاج العصر الفاسد الذى أطاح به شباب 25 يناير, ورجاء من الأستاذ عصام إزالة السباب من مشاركته, فليس بالسباب يكون الحوار*


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> لكن الحرية بقي تبقي فالشتيمة والغلط عادي يعني متعرفش هما عايزين اية حرية ولا واحد يرفع يفطة مكتوب عليها freedom go to hell الحرية تذهب للجحيم بجد مش فاهم هما عايزين حرية وله لا



*لفت نظري جدا هذه الصوره 
يعني بجاحه ما بعدها بجاحه !
قاعدين في بلاد الغرب وهم ضيوف ليسوا باصحاب وطن و كمان وصلت بيهم البجاحه و السفاقه و الدناءه انهم يشتموا الناس في بلادهم !
ارجعوا لجزيره المعيز يا اتباع محمد ... ارجعوا لمواطنكم الجرداء الخاليه من الخضره و الماء ... ارجعوا للصحراء و احلموا باشجار الفاكهه و انهار الخمر و اللبن والعسل 
ماهو زي ما بيقولوا ( الجعان يحلم بسوق العيش ) 

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2011)

تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على على كل البلد ، وبالتالى على المسيحيين ، قد ظهرت خطورته فعلاً :-

1 -- وذلك فى مشروع قانون الردة ، الذى يقول بأن أى مسلمين يشهدان على مسيحى بأنه أعلن إسلامه ، يُعتبر تحولاً للإسلام فعلاً ، فمتى أراد ترك الإسلام (الذى هو فى الحقيقة لم يدخله أصلاً بل تلفيقاً) ، فإنه يُعتبر مرتداُ ، ويُطبق عليه حد الردة بحسب الشريعة الإسلامية

2 -- ثم فى قانون تطبيق شريعة الزواج والطلاق الإسلامية على كل البلد ، وبالتالى على المسيحيين ، والذى يعنى إجبارهم بالقانون على مخالفة دينهم المسيحى ، وبالتالى سقوطهم من المسيحية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2011)

أما عن معارضة المسلمين لتطبيق الشريعة الإعلامية
فإن تلك المعارضة تنحصر فى المثقين المستنيرين جداً
وهم نسبة ضئيلة

ولكن الغالبية العددية الساحقة ، تؤيد تطبيق شريعتهم ، حيث أن دينهم نفسه يطالبهم بذلك
فإنه ليس مجرد دين ، بل سياسة وحرب وغنائم وعنصرية  ، متلبسة بالشكل الدينى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 فبراير 2011)

*الشريعة الإسلامية = جهل وتخلف وإرهاب
ونحن نريد أن تكون مصر دولة علمانية حتى نواكب الحضارات  الحديثة
كفانا أزمنة الجهل  والتخلف الذى لحق بالمصريين 

شكرا أثناسيوس للموضوع الجميل والمفيد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (18 فبراير 2011)

*تطبيق المادة الثانية سيؤدى الى الاتى :

-اضهاد للمسحيين بشكل
-عدم تولى المسيحى المناصب القيادية حتى لو اثبت كفائته 
-التعسف فى قوانين بناء الكنائس و بذل جهد خارق لتعطيل بناء اى كنيسة
-مظاهر من التخلف السمعى و اجبار الغير على سماع ما لا يريد
-فلسفة العنجهة و العزة و التعالى باعتبار ان الارض اسلامية و اننا ضيوف

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166882*


----------



## kamil25 (18 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ما بقيناش نخاف من تهديداتكم القذره يا شوية مجرمين بلطجيه و قصاد كل قطرة دم من مسيحي حاتسيل بحور دم من المسلمين
> بعينكم ان مصر القبطيه تتنجس و  تبقي اسلاميه
> و ياللا بقي حرب اهليه و زى ماتيجي تيجي..هو فيه بعد الخراب ده خراب
> ​*



*ههههههههههههههههه ما ي اسلامية يا بني والا انت نايم في العسل ... وحرب أهلية بين مين ومين يا حبيبي الا بتقول عليها .. ده ربعنا يخلصوا عليك وعلى اسرائيل بتاعتك ... والله من غير ما نستخدم سلاح .. كفاية أسناننا 
وعلى فكرة انا ,onta وداخل المخروب ده بعشرين اسم ومكنتش فاكر انكم اغبياء للدرجة دي تمسحوا المشاركة وتحطوها في تعليق ... صحيح  اغبياء:t32::t32: 
*


----------



## kamil25 (18 فبراير 2011)

kamil25 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ما هي اسلامية يا بني والا انت نايم في العسل ... وحرب أهلية بين مين ومين يا حبيبي الا بتقول عليها .. ده ربعنا يخلصوا عليك وعلى اسرائيل بتاعتك ... والله من غير ما نستخدم سلاح .. كفاية أسناننا وبس يا متسامح
> وعلى فكرة انا ,monta وداخل المخروب ده بعشرين اسم ومكنتش فاكر انكم اغبياء للدرجة دي تمسحوا المشاركة وتحطوها في تعليق ... صحيح  اغبياء:t32::t32:
> *


اقولك سلام ولا شالوم احسن علشان تفهمها


----------



## Critic (18 فبراير 2011)

*محدش يضيع وقته فى الرد على العضو ده*


----------

